# PTC an Siemens Logo



## bananajoe (11 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
 Ich muss für meine Holzheizung eine neue Steuerung erstellen, da die Platine der alten Steuerung ein Schuss hat und es den Hersteller leider nichts mehr gibt.
 An der Heizung befinden sich 2 PTC Typ: 201 Widerstände. 

 Meine Frage ist ob es gehen würde wenn ich diese an 12V oder 24V anlege und auf den Analogeingang einer Siemens LOGO! 24 oder 12/24RC leg.

 Bei 15° C würde dann bei 24V ein Strom von ca. 13 mA und bei 80°C ein Strom von ca. 8 mA fließen.

 Kann ich dieses Signal über den Analogeingang der Logo auswerten?

 Danke schonmals im vorraus.


----------



## knabi (11 Oktober 2006)

Ich würde einen Spannungsteiler aus einem Vorwiderstand und dem PTC bilden, diesen an 24V legen und den Spannungsabfall über den PTC mit einem LOGO-Analogeingang auswerten. Allerdings kann LOGO! die Kennlinie des PTC nicht linearisieren, d.h., Deine Schaltpunkte müßtest Du empirisch finden...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bananajoe (11 Oktober 2006)

Aha danke für deine Antwort.
Also wenn ich des richtig verstanden hab, dann kann ich des mit meinem PTC nicht wie bei einem Pt100 in einer Momentanentemperatur rausgeben sondern muss dies einfach durch meinen Widerstand kalibrieren. Und du würdest mir empfehlen dies nicht in Ampere sondern in der Spannung (0-10V) auszuwerten?


----------



## knabi (11 Oktober 2006)

Ja, die DC-Logo-Varíanten haben von Hause aus 2 analoge Eingänge 0-10V, da brauchst Du dann kein Erweiterungsmodul und kannst direkt den Spannungsabfall über den PTC messen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bananajoe (12 Oktober 2006)

Also mir steht gerade jemand auf der Leitung^^ 
Aber irgendwie versteh ich grad net wie ich den Spannungsteiler machen soll das es funktioniert. Also alleine geht er ja net da er mit 15° C 1800 Ohm hat.

Wäre es nicht einfacher nur den Stom zu messen?

Hab mal 2 Skizzen hinzugefügt


----------



## knabi (12 Oktober 2006)

Ja genau, die erste Skizze wäre richtig. Strom messen kann LOGO nicht, es funktioniert also nur der Umweg über die Spannungsmessung.
Den Widerstand würde ich vielleicht so bei 1k wählen, wie groß ist denn der Temperaturbereich, der gemessen werden soll?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bananajoe (13 Oktober 2006)

Also in meiner Software kann ich doch ein Stellen ob ich 0-10 V oder 0-20mA messen soll.

Der Messbereich soll bei 30°C bis ca. 85°C liegen.

Vielen Dank Knabi für deine Hilfe


----------



## knabi (13 Oktober 2006)

Die Analogeingänge am Grundgerät können nur 0-10V verarbeiten. Das Erweiterungsmodul AM2 kann auch 0-20 bzw. 4-20mA.

Um den Spannungsteiler günstig auszulegen, müßte man den Widerstand Deines PTCs bei den Extremwerten kennen (also +30 und +85°C), mit den vorgeschlagenen 1k müßte es ungefähr hinhauen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bananajoe (15 Oktober 2006)

Also die Werte weiß ich so ziemlich genau. Hab ihn durchgemessen und auf Wikpedia diese nette Tabelle gefunden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerstandsthermometer

Hab mit jetzt einfach mal nen Poti gekauft, dann kann ich des ziemlich genau abstimmen.


----------



## tompi999 (2 November 2006)

*Berechnung Gain Offset*

Hallo,
ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, ich hab ein PT1000 drangehängt, läuft zwischenzeitlich. Hab damals viele Stunden darauf verwendet, zu behirnen, wie Siemens diese Gain und Offset Kurve erstellt und wie man die für verschiedene Thermowiderstände linearisieren kann, ohne einen Messumformer zu verwenden.
Ich habs mal durchgerechnet für 30 und 80Grad bei einem PTC.
Gain:      0,26
Offset:  -161
Damit zeigt die Logo im Meldefenster die Temperatur richtig an.
ich versuch die Berechnungen anzuhängen, an deiner Schaltung hab ich allerdings umgebaut, s. Anhang
lg
Thomas


----------



## bananajoe (13 November 2006)

Hi du.
Echt super das du dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast. Also das mit dem umdrehen hab ich dann auch noch gemerkt als die Spannung gerade umgekehrt abviel^^

Die Steuerung läuft bis jetzt super, aber das Sahnehäuptchen wäre natürlich eine Temperaturanzeige übers Display.

Vielen Dank !!


----------

